# Tekin Brushless



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Anybody tried these, if so what is your opinion of them?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have one it is going in the car next week. I like the controler better that the Mamba it comes in a case. 

I have a Mamba 8,000 slightly used for $95.00 if Your interested.


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

yyea i like the case also bud


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Which Tekin are you going with?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have the 8,000


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

How about a link to the Tekin 8000.

Bud, have you tried the 9200 yet??? I actually turn faster lap times with the 8000.

Later, Bret


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Funny how going faster isnt always the fastest way to get around the track.


----------

